# shall we share roms on online strage?



## orangemoon (Dec 11, 2002)

i know free online starge except yahoo.
anyone share roms on online strage?
if someone do that,i am willing to share some roms.


----------



## KiVan (Dec 11, 2002)

what is an online strage?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 11 2002 said:


> what is an online strage?


I'm sure he meant to say online storage.
It would be nice if he had said where we could store them though.. but it's not gonna happen anyway!


----------



## ivwshane (Dec 11, 2002)

no

If you want to share roms there are better ways.


|
|
|
|
|
|
v


----------



## janer (Dec 11, 2002)

always get them on the irc...
i think there is no better/cooler way!


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 11, 2002)

Just open a DC HUB...


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 11, 2002)

QUOTE(Fenriz @ Dec 11 2002 said:


> Just open a DC HUB...


great idea...

direct connect with a gbatemp hub........


but since the gbatemp channel is on the irc,
ill keep using the irc till there is a hub on dc....


----------



## Kuraki (Dec 18, 2002)

isn't Romster already associated with Gbatemp? at least that's what i've heard from the hub owner over there


----------



## Fusion (Dec 24, 2002)

QUOTE(Ap0cAl1pS3 @ Dec 11 2002 said:


> QUOTE(Fenriz @ Dec 11 2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Just open a DC HUB...
> ...


lets do a try out, i opened a DC HUB for gba temp which can be found at
romztemp.myftp.org just enter that in the address field in the direct connect program & your in, just share all the gba roms you can, if this all goes good then we will make this a permainit, also i will need OP's for the dc hub so 1st come 1st serve but only to those people that ask me

just remember get direct connect & come to gba temp's dc hub at romztemp.myftp.org


----------



## demu (Dec 24, 2002)

Well. it works...

I hate my 56k


----------

